# Treatment can Diagnose??



## bjm2363 (Sep 6, 2010)

I just got back from getting lab work for antibody testing --4 vials! My Endo said he was checking for Graves or Hashi's. When he called yesterday, he said that he can wait to treat and see if my "Hyper Flair" goes away and comes back later or he can treat with meds and see if it gets better. I was in a fog when I talked to him so I missed the next part.

He said if I get better than it's____________ and if I don't then it is ____________. I can't remember which was Grave's and which is Hashi's. Any ideas out there??


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi! I'd call doctor and find out for sure what he said. Nothing wrong in that. Right now as it stands none of us know what is going on.


----------



## bjm2363 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for replying--I really appreciate it  
The Endo said this on the phone when he told me to go in for Antibody testing. I'm waiting for the results yet and it really has only been a day or so. I just have not been feeling well at all at night :-( I think it is because of the stress my family is under---my mom just had her second mastectomy yesterday (still waiting to here the prognosis) and I have the role of crisis counselor in the family. That and a lot of responsibility at work is draining me. I think my doctor is trying to find the cause through treatment and how I react IF the antibody testing is inconclusive. Right now I am just on a beta-blocker and I don't like having extra thyroid hormone doing damage to my body (heart, bones) so I wish we could treat the problem soon! My other posts have the recent lab and UPtake scan results ..I plan on calling him tomorrow afternoon if I don't hear from him. Thanks again..


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry about your mother and your other work issues. They both sure can cause illness or illnesses to become worse. Stress is not good for autoimmune diseases. So keep hanging in there and keep calm and cool as possible. :hugs:


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh yes, you definitely have a lot going on! I'm so sorry!! Just go ahead and call your doctor back and have him tell you again!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bjm2363 said:


> Thanks for replying--I really appreciate it
> The Endo said this on the phone when he told me to go in for Antibody testing. I'm waiting for the results yet and it really has only been a day or so. I just have not been feeling well at all at night :-( I think it is because of the stress my family is under---my mom just had her second mastectomy yesterday (still waiting to here the prognosis) and I have the role of crisis counselor in the family. That and a lot of responsibility at work is draining me. I think my doctor is trying to find the cause through treatment and how I react IF the antibody testing is inconclusive. Right now I am just on a beta-blocker and I don't like having extra thyroid hormone doing damage to my body (heart, bones) so I wish we could treat the problem soon! My other posts have the recent lab and UPtake scan results ..I plan on calling him tomorrow afternoon if I don't hear from him. Thanks again..


Sending hugs; you have a lot of stress. You are in my thoughts and prayers as is your mother.

When you get all your results, we will help you sort it out. Don't forget to include the ranges as well.


----------



## bjm2363 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you everyone for all the hugs and well wishes  On the positive side, my mom is recovering well from her mastectomy and now we wait to hear if the cancer is in her lymph nodes or she is free of it.

I just actually got a call from my Endo (yes even on a Sunday night--how weird)
He gave me the results of my labs:

9/8/10: Ultra Sent TSH: 1.0 (.47-6.90)
FT4: .93 (.7-1.76)
FT3: 2.59 (sorry don't have the ranges here)

He said all antibody testing was normal, but didn't give me the values. I plan on sending for the lab results myself. He also said the radiologist was a bit confused in saying it likely was not Thyroiditis since it has been going on for too long. He thought I had early graves. My doc was surprised at the results and said that they were normal it was likely Thyroiditis and that I am now Euthroid. He wants me to stop my Beta blocker and if my heart rate and blood pressure goes up, then I have a separate issue and should see my PCP or a cardiologist! I don't understand what is going on since I am still hot, am super reactive to events, eat constantly and have trouble sleeping yet. He said I may or may not have another hyper flare and will check my blood work in November before dismissing me. I am so confused...please some advice anybody...Below are other labs over the years since I have been up and down in feeling well.

3/07/06: Ultra Sen TSH: 1.19 (.47-6.90) 
2/27/07: Ultra Sen TSH: 0.91 (.47-6.90) Ft4: 1.16 (.75-2.0) 
4/25/07: TPO ab: <10 ( 0-34), Anti-thyoglobulin Ab: <20 (0-40) 
7/26/08: TSH: 0.78 
4/28/10: TSH: 1.40 (.3-5.0) 
7/5/10: TSH: 0.12 (ref .38 - 4.70) and the FT4 was .96 (.7-1.76) FT3= 383 (ref 230-420) SED rate 6 (ref <20) 
9/2/10: Ultra-sensitive TSH: 0.10 (.47-6.90) Free T4: .87 (.7-1.76) Free T3: 2.4

Does that information point to anything?


----------



## bjm2363 (Sep 6, 2010)

I am not feeling well and very discouraged. 
I sent for my labs today and they will be mailed. I also asked for the Radiologist's report. When the doctor called last night he told me he did antibody testing for Graves and Hashi's and they were normal, but didn't tell me the values... I went off the Beta Blocker today like he told me to and felt hyper, hot- but my pulse seemed fine at work, although I noticed I was very short of breath after climbing stairs. I only slept 4 hours last night because I wasn't tired.

But now it has been 36 hours since I have taken the metotropol and I feel awful! When I got home from work, my pulse rate was around 96 resting , my blood pressure was a little elevated and my chest feels a little tight...I am going to try and stick it out but now I am wondering if I should have gone off the meds! I don't know what else to do :sad0007:


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

9/8/10 Labs look good. They suggest Graves' disease. If you are still feeling bad tomorrow call the doctor. If it gets worse tonight you might think ER.

Always better to be safe than sorry.

Feel better soon.


----------



## bjm2363 (Sep 6, 2010)

GD Women said:


> 9/8/10 Labs look good. They suggest Graves' disease. If you are still feeling bad tomorrow call the doctor. If it gets worse tonight you might think ER.
> 
> Always better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> Feel better soon.


Hi and thanks for responding...Just curious, why do you think my labs suggest Graves? Are you seeing something in the recent labs or overall labs the last several years??


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

bjm2363 said:


> Hi and thanks for responding...Just curious, why do you think my labs suggest Graves? Are you seeing something in the recent labs or overall labs the last several years??


It is how your FTs relate to each other. Thyroiditis FTs would relate to each other differently.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bjm2363 said:


> Thank you everyone for all the hugs and well wishes  On the positive side, my mom is recovering well from her mastectomy and now we wait to hear if the cancer is in her lymph nodes or she is free of it.
> 
> I just actually got a call from my Endo (yes even on a Sunday night--how weird)
> He gave me the results of my labs:
> ...


If you can get a copy of your labs, that would be excellent. We need the range for the FT3 and also, even though some antibodies are in normal range, there are some that should not be there at all. The range is a guideline to detect movement either up or down from a "baseline" i.e. your first lab result numbers for these antibodies.

I think you are teetering on hyperthyroid and I sure hope the doctor ran the TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) test as that would rule in or rule out hyperthyroid.


----------



## bjm2363 (Sep 6, 2010)

I did get my lab results and the ranges for the FT3, but I started a new post because I thought it was getting too long. I could copy it here if you think all the info should be in one place


----------

